# Riced!



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

My sentiments exactly...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

haha thats great. everytime i hear a little ricer go by with their "exhaust" i start laughing


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

eh yea.. you know funny but really? thats the best he can do?

Kinda old and over played


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yeah. the exhaust part was f*ckin hilarious.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LMFAO
you know he brings up a point i never thought about 
"the spoiler is a traction device, way to put that on a front wheel drive"








so true

the fast and furious fad is still strong in my city. lots of loud exhausts. annoying. real tuners are nice, but easily 97% of "modded" cars around here are what this guys joking about. classic video post


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

its also still going strong here in NJ - especially inner city Jersey City and some of the surronding burbs. its like a really bad disease.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Most of the cars out there are a joke

BUT

I have a 92 Civic (now in storage) that put down 285 WHP and ran 12.9 on street tires...

I beat many Camaro's Mustangs, and Vettes on the track...

NEVER on the street...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

that would've been funny back in '99-'02 or so. import scene been dead here a LONG time. it would've been awesome if he went off about box chevy's w/ lift kits on 6's in up.


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin

my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
ive been beaten by very few cars, a skyline gtr, a 300zx and my bros 911 turbo

People are so blind,and dont kow what they are talking about ill spank your domestic garbage wit my 4 banger over and over again, rice is retards with crappy bolt on mods, it is funny tho
my 1.6 liter just spanked your 5.7 
do you feel badass now?
There is a replacement for displacement, its called a turbo and vtec of course
VTEC JUST KICKED IN YO!!!!HONDA POWER BIATCHES!!!!! 
You just got spanked by a civic HAHAHA!!!!

thats only the beginning


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Goon said:


> View attachment 171484
> haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin
> 
> my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
> ...


LOL! Defensive much?


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL! Defensive much?
[/quote]

no just sick on hearing all the haters saying the same words over and over


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

too bad front wheel drive=teh ghey


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> too bad front wheel drive=teh ghey


Exactly.

RWD or AWD are the only valid cars for racing of any kind.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

quote name='Goon' date='Sep 15 2008, 03:35 AM' post='2252352']
View attachment 171484
haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin

my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
ive been beaten by very few cars, a skyline gtr, a 300zx and my bros 911 turbo

People are so blind,and dont kow what they are talking about ill spank your domestic garbage wit my 4 banger over and over again, rice is retards with crappy bolt on mods, it is funny tho
my 1.6 liter just spanked your 5.7 
do you feel badass now?
There is a replacement for displacement, its called a turbo and vtec of course
VTEC JUST KICKED IN YO!!!!HONDA POWER BIATCHES!!!!! 
You just got spanked by a civic HAHAHA!!!!

thats only the beginning
[/quote]

Yea ill go straight line with my 86 Mustang. I wanna see your 4 banger keep up with good old V8 muscle.


















Ocellatus2000 said:


> LMFAO
> you know he brings up a point i never thought about
> "the spoiler is a traction device, way to put that on a front wheel drive"
> 
> ...


They also will help keep the back end from spinnig around during cornering under high speed and G forces. I dont like thsoe cars so dont think im defending them too much. I posted a pic of my car a minute ago.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

HILARIOUS.
i dont think he was talking about cars that have real work done to them though, as i saw in pictures above, i think he was talking about those dudes that put a fart can exhaust, and thats IT.
im sure there is many hondas that are really actually fast, but the vast majority i see have more work done to make it APPEAR fast than actually BE fast.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> HILARIOUS.
> i dont think he was talking about cars that have real work done to them though, as i saw in pictures above, i think he was talking about those dudes that put a fart can exhaust, and thats IT.
> im sure there is many hondas that are really actually fast, but the vast majority i see have more work done to make it APPEAR fast than actually BE fast.


yeah the guys that think their greddy stickers add HP, intakes add 50hp, fart can adds at least 20...so my honda ex is up from 70hp to like 400 at least. oh sh*t forgot about the park bench i bolted on the back.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Boobah said:


> HILARIOUS.
> i dont think he was talking about cars that have real work done to them though, as i saw in pictures above, i think he was talking about those dudes that put a fart can exhaust, and thats IT.
> im sure there is many hondas that are really actually fast, but the vast majority i see have more work done to make it APPEAR fast than actually BE fast.


yeah the guys that think their greddy stickers add HP, intakes add 50hp, fart can adds at least 20...so my honda ex is up from 70hp to like 400 at least. oh sh*t forgot about the park bench i bolted on the back.
[/quote]

If the stickers add hp then i need to add a few to my car. Maybe i can get down to mid 9's.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

This was my '92 GT



























But I also had a '95 DB8 Integra at same time



























also got the TL1000R


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Retaks said:


> HILARIOUS.
> i dont think he was talking about cars that have real work done to them though, as i saw in pictures above, i think he was talking about those dudes that put a fart can exhaust, and thats IT.
> im sure there is many hondas that are really actually fast, but the vast majority i see have more work done to make it APPEAR fast than actually BE fast.


yeah the guys that think their greddy stickers add HP, intakes add 50hp, fart can adds at least 20...so my honda ex is up from 70hp to like 400 at least. oh sh*t forgot about the park bench i bolted on the back.
[/quote]

If the stickers add hp then i need to add a few to my car. Maybe i can get down to mid 9's.
[/quote]
i also think that you get about 5hp per gauge that you add onto your dash.
and the florescent lights under the car, they add about 50, and if they are the ones that change color, that adds the capability to fly.
carbonfiber trunk? 35 extra. 
holes cut out of your rear bumper of your civic bubble to reduce weight give about 20.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Goon said:


> View attachment 171484
> haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin
> 
> my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
> ...


Although your car looks good(engine wise) and wheels are ok-

The headlights and tailights you have choosen still land you in the catagory of rice....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

watermonst3rs said:


> This was my '92 GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All lookin' good - esp the TL1000R.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

watermonst3rs said:


> This was my '92 GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like the bike alot. I have a 2006 Suzuki Hayabusa that i use as my gas saver. Ive been debating turning my Mustang back close to stock by taking out the 426 and putting a 302 back in it. Its nice being able to drive it to the strip and run low 10's but the 5 mpg on premium fuel and not being able to drive it in the rain is killing me. I also have a 2007 F-250 with a Powerstroke for work but it only get about 8 mpg or diesel. It works out to be as much to drive as the Mustang. Thats why i ended up buying the Hayabusa this summer after selling my 2005 Hayabusa last fall.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Goon said:


> View attachment 171484
> haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin
> 
> my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
> ...


take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> View attachment 171484
> haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin
> 
> my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
> ...


take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.
[/quote]

Then why are there 2.0 L 4 cylinder engines putting out over 1000 horsepower?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

because you touch yourself at night


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> because you touch yourself at night


Good answer...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Real tuners are sweet cars. The problem is there's too many retards out there who think a set of cheap ass American Racing rims and a lound muffler make their car a tuner.
Goon, nice ride man. 387 HP out of a 4 banger is insane. I'm more of an off-road guy myself but even I can appreciate that car.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I know what he is talking about, who doesn't? FWD gas saving commuter, with an exhaust. Why does it seem like I can't be on the freeway without a kid driving 70 through heavy heavy traffic? I think this is the main reason people hate these cars. The majority of these ricer kids don't drive responsibly.
I don't however see anything wrong with 4 bangers as long as they put down some HP(and yes they can put it down). My eclipse is AWD turbo and a ton of fun. Its not that far from stock (and the body will always be) but it handles great, and has enough HP for now. Ricer or not I don't care as long as a car is not tacky and actually performs, who cares where its from or the size of the block? Check out the eclipse forums and you will see how strong the 4g63 engine is. The stock block can hold 350-400 hp/tqu reliably.
But here is some crazy fast 4 bangers. They both should have a 4g63 engines (very modded versions though). 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdwCQo54kiM...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTJj-YaMdsk...feature=related


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.


wrong
as a mechanical engineer who took mad classes about what gives an engine its power, displacement is only one way to give more power. 
more oxygen (vtec, turbo, etc) also gives more power, as well as a few other things that either make the engine produce more power, or help the car to more effectively use that power to correlate it to speed.
to say bigger is better is very narrow minded.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Nick G said:


> take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.


wrong
as a mechanical engineer who took mad classes about what gives an engine its power, displacement is only one way to give more power. 
more oxygen (vtec, turbo, etc) also gives more power, as well as a few other things that either make the engine produce more power, or help the car to more effectively use that power to correlate it to speed.
*to say bigger is better* is very narrow minded.
[/quote]

Thats what she said!

Turbo FTW anyways


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick G said:


> take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.


wrong
as a mechanical engineer who took mad classes about what gives an engine its power, displacement is only one way to give more power. 
more oxygen (vtec, turbo, etc) also gives more power, as well as a few other things that either make the engine produce more power, or help the car to more effectively use that power to correlate it to speed.
to say bigger is better is very narrow minded.
[/quote]
well then im narrow minded cause id rather have a 








than a 









/also took "mad" classes. many many hours of them.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> View attachment 171484
> haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin
> 
> my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
> ...


take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.
[/quote]

Then why are there 2.0 L 4 cylinder engines putting out over 1000 horsepower?
[/quote]

There may be 2.0 putting out 1000hp but that same turbo and same boost on a big v-8 would make 1800-2000hp.

LOL I love the ricers around my area. Some do put out a lot of power I admit. The problem is they do not hook at all. They are a complete joke to race and all want to drag from a roll. ****. Last month I raced the FASTEST SRT neon in my girls basically stock 01 Cobra. His car put down 526 at the wheels. This guy runs 13.7's at the track???? What a joke. I put the hurtings on him 3 times straight from a dead stop. These idiots launch there cars at 5000 rpm and dump the clutch. Granted he was gaining in a hurry, it did not have enough to catch me by the quarter. I have owned my share of fast cars. I had an 89 GT, 351w, and a bunch of nitrous that went 9.8's and my old 03 Cobra that went 10.3's at 138 mph with A/C and all. Most of the ricers are a joke but some do good just not from a dead stop like drag racing is meant to be done.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

[/quote]

There may be 2.0 putting out 1000hp but that same turbo and same boost on a big v-8 would make 1800-2000hp.

LOL I love the ricers around my area. Some do put out a lot of power I admit. The problem is they do not hook at all. They are a complete joke to race and all want to drag from a roll. ****. Last month I raced the FASTEST SRT neon in my girls basically stock 01 Cobra. His car put down 526 at the wheels. This guy runs 13.7's at the track???? What a joke. I put the hurtings on him 3 times straight from a dead stop. These idiots launch there cars at 5000 rpm and dump the clutch. Granted he was gaining in a hurry, it did not have enough to catch me by the quarter. I have owned my share of fast cars. I had an 89 GT, 351w, and a bunch of nitrous that went 9.8's and my old 03 Cobra that went 10.3's at 138 mph with A/C and all. Most of the ricers are a joke but some do good just not from a dead stop like drag racing is meant to be done.
[/quote]

Personally I don't like FWD. They are not made for the quarter mile, or the road track, or most racing situations in general (but with enough mods can do very good). Then again I have seen some bad results from rwd at the track. But not all ricers are FWD. IMO AWD is the best wheel drive. If I drop my clutch at 5000 rpms it locks and goes, and I would much rather go from a dead stop. Course it can't mess with a 9.8 time.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?

It is a handfull!!

Dealing with torque steer, high rpm's and shifting a 5spd is a HOOT!!! and not for the faint of heart... I'm not talking about a fart can and intake either. My civic was near 300hp at the wheels and I ran it on street tires, not slicks with stock axles... (it takes a whole other set of skills to not break stock axles)

I have run 11 second RWD automatics at the drag strip before and it is boring compared to keeping a powerful FWD in the lane...

I'm not putting down RWD V8's I love them too. I just want you to realize it's not "THE ONLY WAY" to have fun with internal combustion on the 1320


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yippee, racing in straight lines! Look I'm going straight!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.


wrong
as a mechanical engineer who took mad classes about what gives an engine its power, displacement is only one way to give more power. 
more oxygen (vtec, turbo, etc) also gives more power, as well as a few other things that either make the engine produce more power, or help the car to more effectively use that power to correlate it to speed.
to say bigger is better is very narrow minded.
[/quote]
well then im narrow minded cause id rather have a 








than a 









/also took "mad" classes. many many hours of them.
[/quote]

preference in cars is one thing.

but you cant say that power is based on your preference


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?
> 
> It is a handfull!!
> 
> ...


Actually I have. I have drove a friends neon at the track for him because he has no idea how to drive. It is a bitch to launch I admit. My question is why waste you time with something that does not and will never run up to its potential? I would hate getting beat by a car with half the horsepower just because my car will not hook. There is nothing like launching a good hooking car and yanking the wheels 3' in the air. I remember the first time I launched my first car on slicks when I was 17. The car ran 12.2's on street tires. I had a CD holder on my visor and when I dropped the clutch at 6000 all the CDs went flying on me. It was quite funny grabbing 2nd with sh*t flying all over me. I think it went [email protected] w/ a 1.52 60ft. Trust me, once you pull a 1.38 60ft you would never go back to rice!!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?
> 
> It is a handfull!!
> 
> ...


Actually I have. I have drove a friends neon at the track for him because he has no idea how to drive. It is a bitch to launch I admit. My question is why waste you time with something that does not and will never run up to its potential? I would hate getting beat by a car with half the horsepower just because my car will not hook. There is nothing like launching a good hooking car and yanking the wheels 3' in the air. I remember the first time I launched my first car on slicks when I was 17. The car ran 12.2's on street tires. I had a CD holder on my visor and when I dropped the clutch at 6000 all the CDs went flying on me. It was quite funny grabbing 2nd with sh*t flying all over me. I think it went [email protected] w/ a 1.52 60ft. Trust me, once you pull a 1.38 60ft you would never go back to rice!!
[/quote]
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....&perpage=25
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....e=25&page=2
Look at those quarter times. Eat that rice.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

sprfunk said:


> Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?
> 
> It is a handfull!!
> 
> ...


Actually I have. I have drove a friends neon at the track for him because he has no idea how to drive. It is a bitch to launch I admit. My question is why waste you time with something that does not and will never run up to its potential? I would hate getting beat by a car with half the horsepower just because my car will not hook. There is nothing like launching a good hooking car and yanking the wheels 3' in the air. I remember the first time I launched my first car on slicks when I was 17. The car ran 12.2's on street tires. I had a CD holder on my visor and when I dropped the clutch at 6000 all the CDs went flying on me. It was quite funny grabbing 2nd with sh*t flying all over me. I think it went [email protected] w/ a 1.52 60ft. Trust me, once you pull a 1.38 60ft you would never go back to rice!!
[/quote]
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....&perpage=25
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....e=25&page=2
Look at those quarter times. Eat that rice.
[/quote]

lots of AWDs there...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sprfunk said:


> Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?
> 
> It is a handfull!!
> 
> ...


Actually I have. I have drove a friends neon at the track for him because he has no idea how to drive. It is a bitch to launch I admit. My question is why waste you time with something that does not and will never run up to its potential? I would hate getting beat by a car with half the horsepower just because my car will not hook. There is nothing like launching a good hooking car and yanking the wheels 3' in the air. I remember the first time I launched my first car on slicks when I was 17. The car ran 12.2's on street tires. I had a CD holder on my visor and when I dropped the clutch at 6000 all the CDs went flying on me. It was quite funny grabbing 2nd with sh*t flying all over me. I think it went [email protected] w/ a 1.52 60ft. Trust me, once you pull a 1.38 60ft you would never go back to rice!!
[/quote]
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....&perpage=25
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....e=25&page=2
Look at those quarter times. Eat that rice.
[/quote]

Anyone can post that up off a forum. Those are gutted cars guaranteed. I can go post 6.20-6.30 times in NMRA Pro50 class. Hell Outlaw cars run low 7's street legal. My buddies 95 Cobra goes 8.10's @165 w/ A/C?? Yeah some run good but the ones that do are super light gutted contraptions! Most ricers are jackasses that have a bunch of power but can't put it to the ground!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?
> 
> It is a handfull!!
> 
> ...


Actually I have. I have drove a friends neon at the track for him because he has no idea how to drive. It is a bitch to launch I admit. My question is why waste you time with something that does not and will never run up to its potential? I would hate getting beat by a car with half the horsepower just because my car will not hook. There is nothing like launching a good hooking car and yanking the wheels 3' in the air. I remember the first time I launched my first car on slicks when I was 17. The car ran 12.2's on street tires. I had a CD holder on my visor and when I dropped the clutch at 6000 all the CDs went flying on me. It was quite funny grabbing 2nd with sh*t flying all over me. I think it went [email protected] w/ a 1.52 60ft. Trust me, once you pull a 1.38 60ft you would never go back to rice!!
[/quote]
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....&perpage=25
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....e=25&page=2
Look at those quarter times. Eat that rice.
[/quote]

Anyone can post that up off a forum. Those are gutted cars guaranteed. I can go post 6.20-6.30 times in NMRA Pro50 class. Hell Outlaw cars run low 7's street legal. My buddies 95 Cobra goes 8.10's @165 w/ A/C?? Yeah some run good but the ones that do are super light gutted contraptions! Most ricers are jackasses that have a bunch of power but can't put it to the ground!
[/quote]

I doubt that most ricers (the usual garden variety kind) wouldnt even dare gut their spaceships for fear of losing their gigantic subwoofers and speaker boxes, neon lights, polished rims with spinners, and their oh-so-important greddy, Spoon, and 5Zigen stickers.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> I doubt that most ricers (the usual garden variety kind) wouldnt even dare gut their spaceships for fear of losing their gigantic subwoofers and speaker boxes, neon lights, polished rims with spinners, and their oh-so-important greddy, Spoon, and 5Zigen stickers.


A lot in my area do. I have the garden variety tpe but they will take the time to take their interior out for a day to run .05 of a second faster! It is quite funny. Most serious fast guys gut their interior.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

[/quote]

lots of AWDs there...
[/quote]

Yes, all of them on the first page are AWD but the RS. All gsx's are AWD like mine.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> Have you ever tried racing a FWD car?
> 
> It is a handfull!!
> 
> ...


Actually I have. I have drove a friends neon at the track for him because he has no idea how to drive. It is a bitch to launch I admit. My question is why waste you time with something that does not and will never run up to its potential? I would hate getting beat by a car with half the horsepower just because my car will not hook. There is nothing like launching a good hooking car and yanking the wheels 3' in the air. I remember the first time I launched my first car on slicks when I was 17. The car ran 12.2's on street tires. I had a CD holder on my visor and when I dropped the clutch at 6000 all the CDs went flying on me. It was quite funny grabbing 2nd with sh*t flying all over me. I think it went [email protected] w/ a 1.52 60ft. Trust me, once you pull a 1.38 60ft you would never go back to rice!!
[/quote]
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....&perpage=25
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forums/timeslips....e=25&page=2
Look at those quarter times. Eat that rice.
[/quote]

Anyone can post that up off a forum. Those are gutted cars guaranteed. I can go post 6.20-6.30 times in NMRA Pro50 class. Hell Outlaw cars run low 7's street legal. My buddies 95 Cobra goes 8.10's @165 w/ A/C?? Yeah some run good but the ones that do are super light gutted contraptions! Most ricers are jackasses that have a bunch of power but can't put it to the ground!
[/quote]
You may be shocked how many eclipses run great times while being street legal. I'm telling you, the AWD makes your point meaningless of not putting the power down. And the 4g63 layout was still being used in evo's until last year, its a good way of making cheap usable power. 
Street legal 2.0 4 banger 7.7QM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTJj-YaMdsk...feature=related
4 banger pro class. 6.9QM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6RiTu7OrhE...feature=related
If you can't respect an import going that fast there is something wrong with you. 
And don't think for a second that people don't strip the interior of there v8's. Brent's eclipse weights the same as his competitors, and Sheps too for that matter.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

my 4 cylinder puts down 556 all wheel horsepower and 525 ftlbs tq on 93 oct, and a hair over 600 awhp and 587 ftlbs tq on 100 oct. thats right all wheel ...all 4 wheels no spinning off the line my best was a 10.43 @ 147.62 mph with a 1.62 60' time. mine is a daily driver full interior ,and it has never been removed either i drive my daughter in this car. i have a ton of pics but i need to downsize them. i am sponsored by aps, holinger gears ,and grd performance last pic is my car on a all wheel dyno


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sprfunk said:


> my 4 cylinder puts down 556 all wheel horsepower and 525 ftlbs tq on 93 oct, and a hair over 600 awhp and 587 ftlbs tq on 100 oct. thats right all wheel ...all 4 wheels no spinning off the line my best was a 10.43 @ 147.62 mph with a 1.62 60' time. mine is a daily driver full interior ,and it has never been removed either i drive my daughter in this car. i have a ton of pics but i need to downsize them. i am sponsored by aps, holinger gears ,and grd performance last pic is my car on a all wheel dyno


That car has a lot more in it judging from the MPH if it would hook. Impressive numbers! I bet you surprise the sh*t out of some bikes that pull up next to you. That was always my favorite part was when a crotch rocket pulled up next to me in my Cobra and leaving them sitting from 60 mph on. I surprised many people. Fun stuff!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Nick G said:


> HILARIOUS.
> i dont think he was talking about cars that have real work done to them though, as i saw in pictures above, i think he was talking about those dudes that put a fart can exhaust, and thats IT.
> im sure there is many hondas that are really actually fast, but the vast majority i see have more work done to make it APPEAR fast than actually BE fast.


yeah the guys that think their greddy stickers add HP, intakes add 50hp, fart can adds at least 20...so my honda ex is up from 70hp to like 400 at least. oh sh*t forgot about the park bench i bolted on the back.
[/quote]

If the stickers add hp then i need to add a few to my car. Maybe i can get down to mid 9's.
[/quote]
i also think that you get about 5hp per gauge that you add onto your dash.
and the florescent lights under the car, they add about 50, and if they are the ones that change color, that adds the capability to fly.
carbonfiber trunk? 35 extra. 
holes cut out of your rear bumper of your civic bubble to reduce weight give about 20.
[/quote]

If the stickers are yellow or red then you have to add about 5 extra hp at the wheels per sticker.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Yippee, racing in straight lines! Look I'm going straight!



















drag racing takes little ability/talent...

road racing ftw!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Yippee, racing in straight lines! Look I'm going straight!



















drag racing takes little ability/talent...

road racing ftw!
[/quote]

car racing takes little ability/talent...

bike racing ftw!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sonic fix you pic's please your f*cking up the margins


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sonic fix you pic's please your f*cking up the margins


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sonic fix you pic's please your f*cking up the margins

damn server


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> sonic fix you pic's please your f*cking up the margins
> 
> damn server


 how? every time i try it does not change


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

If you just uploaded the pics as attachments it does that. I don't know why but it won't "stack" the pictures.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

there's so many badass japanese vehicles out there that you actually have something worth a sh*t to tune. get a supra, impreza, evo, 300zx, rx7, or skyline...

or just get the civic hatchback with the fart can on it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

What do you drive boobah?


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Real tuners are sweet cars. The problem is there's too many retards out there who think a set of cheap ass American Racing rims and a lound muffler make their car a tuner.
> Goon, nice ride man. 387 HP out of a 4 banger is insane. I'm more of an off-road guy myself but even I can appreciate that car.


Fuckin rights! thats 387 at the wheels on 91 octane
take all your mutangs and camaros and shove em, have yet to lose to a domestic. Once im in second im gone, mad accereration!!! 
on 18's i might add

my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now what v-8 can do 800hp stock, cant even do 500hp 
Japanese know how to build engines


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> View attachment 171484
> haha ok buddy, its only rice if you dont know what the f you are doin
> 
> my 95 honda dx put down 387 whp at 15psi on pump gas, havnt had it at the track yet but
> ...


take it from a master tech and someone who intimately works on cars of all makes and models...there is definitely NO replacement for displacement and to say there is shows how little you actually know about what gives a vehicle power.
[/quote]

Then why are there 2.0 L 4 cylinder engines putting out over 1000 horsepower?
[/quote]

There may be 2.0 putting out 1000hp but that same turbo and same boost on a big v-8 would make 1800-2000hp.

LOL I love the ricers around my area. Some do put out a lot of power I admit. The problem is they do not hook at all. They are a complete joke to race and all want to drag from a roll. ****. Last month I raced the FASTEST SRT neon in my girls basically stock 01 Cobra. His car put down 526 at the wheels. This guy runs 13.7's at the track???? What a joke. I put the hurtings on him 3 times straight from a dead stop. These idiots launch there cars at 5000 rpm and dump the clutch. Granted he was gaining in a hurry, it did not have enough to catch me by the quarter. I have owned my share of fast cars. I had an 89 GT, 351w, and a bunch of nitrous that went 9.8's and my old 03 Cobra that went 10.3's at 138 mph with A/C and all. Most of the ricers are a joke but some do good just not from a dead stop like drag racing is meant to be done.
[/quote]

Lol i have no problms hooking up, the key is TUNING!!!!! I will use my own civic for example, Launch Control, Boost per gear, Boost Cut, Adjustable VTEC, Full throttle shifting my hondata s300j ecu is the sh*t!!!! Once again TUNING!!!! You can have the meanest motor and have it fall on is ass.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Goon said:


> my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now *what v-8 can do 800hp stock*, cant even do 500hp
> Japanese know how to build engines


How much did you have to spend to get to 387hp. I am buying a car tomorrow that put down 438rwhp/450rwtq and all you had to do was add a pulley, chip, and exhaust...... about $1000. I am sure you have some cash in that ride of yours and the numbers are inpressive but it is easier and cheaper to make more HP with a V-8. Here is an article for ya. http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/feat...ni_exhaust.html Find me a factory ricer you can spend $8500 on and make 1200rwhp/1015rwtq through stock manifolds!!! just add a turbo and that is it!! No other sh*t to do. No need to take the cam covers off or even the intake. Add a fuel system and tune and go! My plans next spring!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pic! LOLOLOLOLOL!! Thank God we got away from that f*cked up page LOL!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bobme comes up with the best pics


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now *what v-8 can do 800hp stock*, cant even do 500hp
> Japanese know how to build engines


How much did you have to spend to get to 387hp. I am buying a car tomorrow that put down 438rwhp/450rwtq and all you had to do was add a pulley, chip, and exhaust...... about $1000. I am sure you have some cash in that ride of yours and the numbers are inpressive but it is easier and cheaper to make more HP with a V-8. Here is an article for ya. http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/feat...ni_exhaust.html Find me a factory ricer you can spend $8500 on and make 1200rwhp/1015rwtq through stock manifolds!!! just add a turbo and that is it!! No other sh*t to do. No need to take the cam covers off or even the intake. Add a fuel system and tune and go! My plans next spring!








[/quote]

i was a performance shop tech for a few years while also being a master certified tech,and not to sound like an ass but i am sure it will come out that way. show a dyno sheet for those mods . (my buddy has the fastest renagade mustang per nmra in the sponsors list i am clutch masters)

http://www.hardcore50.com/racer_profiles/MikePost.htm

so i am very familiar with mustang performance,and the person selling you the car is full of poop. if it made that much power the street would be overrun with 17 year old kids in cobras . i am really not trying to be a jerk i am just telling ya to really look into what you are being told ,butt dynos are not very accurate. a real performance freak can and will show a dyno sheet. corbras are mean car though and can be made into crazy fast cars. there are hondas running 6-and 7 sec ets for far less than a v8 running those same times. and for 1500 i ripped off a 12.46 in my subaru


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now *what v-8 can do 800hp stock*, cant even do 500hp
> Japanese know how to build engines


How much did you have to spend to get to 387hp. I am buying a car tomorrow that put down 438rwhp/450rwtq and all you had to do was add a pulley, chip, and exhaust...... about $1000. I am sure you have some cash in that ride of yours and the numbers are inpressive but it is easier and cheaper to make more HP with a V-8. Here is an article for ya. http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/feat...ni_exhaust.html Find me a factory ricer you can spend $8500 on and make 1200rwhp/1015rwtq through stock manifolds!!! just add a turbo and that is it!! No other sh*t to do. No need to take the cam covers off or even the intake. Add a fuel system and tune and go! My plans next spring!








[/quote]

i was a performance shop tech for a few years while also being a master certified tech,and not to sound like an ass but i am sure it will come out that way. show a dyno sheet for those mods . (my buddy has the fastest renagade mustang per nmra in the sponsors list i am clutch masters)

http://www.hardcore50.com/racer_profiles/MikePost.htm

so i am very familiar with mustang performance,and the person selling you the car is full of poop. if it made that much power the street would be overrun with 17 year old kids in cobras . i am really not trying to be a jerk i am just telling ya to really look into what you are being told ,butt dynos are not very accurate. a real performance freak can and will show a dyno sheet. corbras are mean car though and can be made into crazy fast cars. there are hondas running 6-and 7 sec ets for far less than a v8 running those same times. and for 1500 i ripped off a 12.46 in my subaru








[/quote]

Sorry but if you are telling me that an 03 Cobra w/ a pulley, chip, and exhaust will not put down 438hp at the wheels, you sir are the one full of poop! I will post the Dyno sheet tomorrow, it is in the car. It was done a Pauls High Performance in Cincinnati. Those cars came out with 390 flywheel and were underrated 20-30hp. I bought one new in 2003 off teh showroom floor with drag radials ran a [email protected] w/ a 1.80 60ft. I added a pulley chip and exhaust first then the car went [email protected] w/ a 1.68 60ft. If you do not believe the turbo article obviously you are smoking some crack to. 45psi combined would easily produce those numbers. I am by no means a novice to Mustangs, so before you call someone out on being full of sh*t get your facts straight first!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now *what v-8 can do 800hp stock*, cant even do 500hp
> Japanese know how to build engines


How much did you have to spend to get to 387hp. I am buying a car tomorrow that put down 438rwhp/450rwtq and all you had to do was add a pulley, chip, and exhaust...... about $1000. I am sure you have some cash in that ride of yours and the numbers are inpressive but it is easier and cheaper to make more HP with a V-8. Here is an article for ya. http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/feat...ni_exhaust.html Find me a factory ricer you can spend $8500 on and make 1200rwhp/1015rwtq through stock manifolds!!! just add a turbo and that is it!! No other sh*t to do. No need to take the cam covers off or even the intake. Add a fuel system and tune and go! My plans next spring!








[/quote]

i was a performance shop tech for a few years while also being a master certified tech,and not to sound like an ass but i am sure it will come out that way. show a dyno sheet for those mods . (my buddy has the fastest renagade mustang per nmra in the sponsors list i am clutch masters)

http://www.hardcore50.com/racer_profiles/MikePost.htm

so i am very familiar with mustang performance,and the person selling you the car is full of poop. if it made that much power the street would be overrun with 17 year old kids in cobras . i am really not trying to be a jerk i am just telling ya to really look into what you are being told ,butt dynos are not very accurate. a real performance freak can and will show a dyno sheet. corbras are mean car though and can be made into crazy fast cars. there are hondas running 6-and 7 sec ets for far less than a v8 running those same times. and for 1500 i ripped off a 12.46 in my subaru








[/quote]

I wont stick up for many people on here but he si right on this one. I only know it because i had one. A 2003 Cobra with a 2.5" pulley on the supercharger with a cat back exaust and a intake with the proper tune will put out close to 450hp. I sold that becasue i started to dump more and more money into my race car.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Retaks said:


> my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now *what v-8 can do 800hp stock*, cant even do 500hp
> Japanese know how to build engines


How much did you have to spend to get to 387hp. I am buying a car tomorrow that put down 438rwhp/450rwtq and all you had to do was add a pulley, chip, and exhaust...... about $1000. I am sure you have some cash in that ride of yours and the numbers are inpressive but it is easier and cheaper to make more HP with a V-8. Here is an article for ya. http://www.musclemustangfastfords.com/feat...ni_exhaust.html Find me a factory ricer you can spend $8500 on and make 1200rwhp/1015rwtq through stock manifolds!!! just add a turbo and that is it!! No other sh*t to do. No need to take the cam covers off or even the intake. Add a fuel system and tune and go! My plans next spring!








[/quote]

i was a performance shop tech for a few years while also being a master certified tech,and not to sound like an ass but i am sure it will come out that way. show a dyno sheet for those mods . (my buddy has the fastest renagade mustang per nmra in the sponsors list i am clutch masters)

http://www.hardcore50.com/racer_profiles/MikePost.htm

so i am very familiar with mustang performance,and the person selling you the car is full of poop. if it made that much power the street would be overrun with 17 year old kids in cobras . i am really not trying to be a jerk i am just telling ya to really look into what you are being told ,butt dynos are not very accurate. a real performance freak can and will show a dyno sheet. corbras are mean car though and can be made into crazy fast cars. there are hondas running 6-and 7 sec ets for far less than a v8 running those same times. and for 1500 i ripped off a 12.46 in my subaru








[/quote]

I wont stick up for many people on here but he si right on this one. I only know it because i had one. A 2003 Cobra with a 2.5" pulley on the supercharger with a cat back exaust and a intake with the proper tune will put out close to 450hp. I sold that becasue i started to dump more and more money into my race car.
[/quote]

have a dyno sheet ? until i see one i will say no way sorry. i have been around cobras since they came out ,and i know people that came up with the parts people buy for them to make them fast. a pulley will increase boost maybe 1-5 lbs that does not make an extra 140 hp at the wheels exhaust maybe 10-20 whp intake maybe 5 hp with a tune


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

140hp??? 1-5psi?? A 2.8 pulley bumps the car from 8psi t0 14-15psi. Factory the cars had 365 at the wheels and like 420hp at the flywheel. The car now makes around 504 at the flywheel and 438 and the wheels. Ford underrated them for a reason. so really it jumped up about 80hp or so. I think you need to get on the internet and do some research. You should know this stuff being into turbo cars!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

When i go to hondacars.com, bmwusa.com, mbusa.com, or toyotausa.com, they always post hp numbers. Are these hp numbers at the flywheel or at the wheels?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> When i go to hondacars.com, bmwusa.com, mbusa.com, or toyotausa.com, they always post hp numbers. Are these hp numbers at the flywheel or at the wheels?


flywheel most of the time.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> When i go to hondacars.com, bmwusa.com, mbusa.com, or toyotausa.com, they always post hp numbers. Are these hp numbers at the flywheel or at the wheels?


flywheel most of the time.
[/quote]

thanks.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just picked the car up. Here is the dyno sheet below. If you make some dumb excuse that the Dyno was off I will lose every bit of respect and will realize you have no car knowledge what so ever. Here is the mods: 3.0 lightning pulley, diablo chip, bassani X-pipe, and a Bassani Catback. That is it!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Just picked the car up. Here is the dyno sheet below. If you make some dumb excuse that the Dyno was off I will lose every bit of respect and will realize you have no car knowledge what so ever. Here is the mods: 3.0 lightning pulley, diablo chip, bassani X-pipe, and a Bassani Catback. That is it!


i would never claim a dyno being off. they are a tool of measurement. they do though all read differently,and some are better than others ,but you are not talking any more than maybe 60 whp. i am impressed what a/f ratio you at when at full throttle and boost,and list the mods done to the car. those are nice #'s either way. with a maf correction mod you can gain about another 25 - 45 whp unless it already has it. i know on my car there are 4 main dynos used ,mustang dyno which reads crazy low ,dyno dynamics which reads a little high, dyno-jet which reads crazy high because most tuners don't set the correction factors ,and dynopak which is probably the most accurate since it hooks up to the hubs . the other 3 are roller dynos. all are good for tuning. with that said post up some pics want to see the car cobras are very nice ,and i love the throaty sound


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

9 second evo on pump gas with full interior.

http://videos.streetfire.net/vidiac.swf?video=71cd3867-d6f0-44e8-95f5-9b1400e4e609
Buschur Racing RS - 9's on pump & LOW 9's on race!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> 9 second evo on pump gas with full interior.
> 
> http://videos.streetfire.net/vidiac.swf?video=71cd3867-d6f0-44e8-95f5-9b1400e4e609
> Buschur Racing RS - 9's on pump & LOW 9's on race!


i have met him he is a pretty cool guy ,and a bit full of himself but with an evo like his he can have an ego


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Goon said:


> Real tuners are sweet cars. The problem is there's too many retards out there who think a set of cheap ass American Racing rims and a lound muffler make their car a tuner.
> Goon, nice ride man. 387 HP out of a 4 banger is insane. I'm more of an off-road guy myself but even I can appreciate that car.


Fuckin rights! thats 387 at the wheels on 91 octane
take all your mutangs and camaros and shove em, have yet to lose to a domestic. Once im in second im gone, mad accereration!!! 
on 18's i might add

my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now what v-8 can do 800hp stock, cant even do 500hp 
Japanese know how to build engines
[/quote]

is that strait line or on a track(road course) wanna meet ZOsick....real racing has left and right hand turns some on and some off camber...

drag racing means you have no faith in your suspension, brakes and driving abilities...


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Real tuners are sweet cars. The problem is there's too many retards out there who think a set of cheap ass American Racing rims and a lound muffler make their car a tuner.
> Goon, nice ride man. 387 HP out of a 4 banger is insane. I'm more of an off-road guy myself but even I can appreciate that car.


Fuckin rights! thats 387 at the wheels on 91 octane
take all your mutangs and camaros and shove em, have yet to lose to a domestic. Once im in second im gone, mad accereration!!! 
on 18's i might add

my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now what v-8 can do 800hp stock, cant even do 500hp 
Japanese know how to build engines
[/quote]

is that strait line or on a track(road course) wanna meet ZOsick....real racing has left and right hand turns some on and some off camber...

drag racing means you have no faith in your suspension, brakes and driving abilities...

View attachment 171696

[/quote]

not to disrespect ,but i kill z06's on blackhawk farms that is a raod course . straight line and in the corners they go to the soft side when they see me coming. i am running zeal (endless) function 6 x coil coilovers they are 4000.00 a set and they are inverted strut coilovers. these are what real guys use on tracks top of the line. i have all the faith in the world in my suspension. 24mm perrin sway bars front and rear whiteline bushings in all my control arms,perrin anti lift kit aluminum control arms, front and rear cusco strut tower bars . there is not alot that scares me on the road course or the straight line. i have built a super tuner that is most likely the fastest daily driven subaru in illinois. not may liter bikes scare me either


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not a big road racing guy. I can't stand the thought of wrecking the sh*t out of my perfectly nice, unwrecked car, just to make a few turns faster than another guy. Never has sounded fun to me. I enjoy watching though!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> Real tuners are sweet cars. The problem is there's too many retards out there who think a set of cheap ass American Racing rims and a lound muffler make their car a tuner.
> Goon, nice ride man. 387 HP out of a 4 banger is insane. I'm more of an off-road guy myself but even I can appreciate that car.


Fuckin rights! thats 387 at the wheels on 91 octane
take all your mutangs and camaros and shove em, have yet to lose to a domestic. Once im in second im gone, mad accereration!!! 
on 18's i might add

my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now what v-8 can do 800hp stock, cant even do 500hp 
Japanese know how to build engines
[/quote]

is that strait line or on a track(road course) wanna meet ZOsick....real racing has left and right hand turns some on and some off camber...

drag racing means you have no faith in your suspension, brakes and driving abilities...

View attachment 171696

[/quote]

not to disrespect ,but i kill z06's on blackhawk farms that is a raod course . straight line and in the corners they go to the soft side when they see me coming. i am running zeal (endless) function 6 x coil coilovers they are 4000.00 a set and they are inverted strut coilovers. these are what real guys use on tracks top of the line. i have all the faith in the world in my suspension. 24mm perrin sway bars front and rear whiteline bushings in all my control arms,perrin anti lift kit aluminum control arms, front and rear cusco strut tower bars . there is not alot that scares me on the road course or the straight line. i have built a super tuner that is most likely the fastest daily driven subaru in illinois. not may liter bikes scare me either








[/quote]

looks like we are siting at about the same point in suspension department....

brake wise I run brembo gt 6 pistons up front 4 piston rear....

out of curiosity whats your break set up....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> I am not a big road racing guy. I can't stand the thought of wrecking the sh*t out of my perfectly nice, unwrecked car, just to make a few turns faster than another guy. Never has sounded fun to me. I enjoy watching though!!


I thrive on road racing...its all i will watch and if given the opportunity, to participate in. I like hitting the apexes, mastering left foot braking, heel and toe for stick shift, choosing the right gear for the right part of the track,etc. I would rather miss the Superbowl rather than miss out on a Formula 1 Grand Prix weekend.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Real tuners are sweet cars. The problem is there's too many retards out there who think a set of cheap ass American Racing rims and a lound muffler make their car a tuner.
> Goon, nice ride man. 387 HP out of a 4 banger is insane. I'm more of an off-road guy myself but even I can appreciate that car.


Fuckin rights! thats 387 at the wheels on 91 octane
take all your mutangs and camaros and shove em, have yet to lose to a domestic. Once im in second im gone, mad accereration!!! 
on 18's i might add

my engine when it was stock was a 1.6L that put down 170hp now what v-8 can do 800hp stock, cant even do 500hp 
Japanese know how to build engines
[/quote]

is that strait line or on a track(road course) wanna meet ZOsick....real racing has left and right hand turns some on and some off camber...

drag racing means you have no faith in your suspension, brakes and driving abilities...

View attachment 171696

[/quote]

not to disrespect ,but i kill z06's on blackhawk farms that is a raod course . straight line and in the corners they go to the soft side when they see me coming. i am running zeal (endless) function 6 x coil coilovers they are 4000.00 a set and they are inverted strut coilovers. these are what real guys use on tracks top of the line. i have all the faith in the world in my suspension. 24mm perrin sway bars front and rear whiteline bushings in all my control arms,perrin anti lift kit aluminum control arms, front and rear cusco strut tower bars . there is not alot that scares me on the road course or the straight line. i have built a super tuner that is most likely the fastest daily driven subaru in illinois. not may liter bikes scare me either








[/quote]

looks like we are siting at about the same point in suspension department....

brake wise I run brembo gt 6 pistons up front 4 piston rear....

out of curiosity whats your break set up....

[/quote]



endless 6 piston setup in the front 355x32 6 POT Endless Safety Braking System Kit CC-R Pro Compound with 2-piece, forged aluminum calipers...front setup ran about 3400.00 and the rear is Endless Racing 4 POT Rear Brake System Rear CCR Pro Compound about 3800.00 i am looking for a different setup. i only track 1 or 2 times a year,and that will change next year . i am starting a six cylinder twin turbo build looking to hit 40psi mark. i run 27-30 psi now. if you lived closer we could hook up for a weekend and do some tracking for fun. i love going with friends that way there is no hard feelings or grudge racing which could lead to rubbing haha. don't get me wrong i love vettes just as much as any other muscle car after my 69 427 zl1 built nova i turned to imports for a change of pace. there is nothing better than the roar of a v8 working it


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

MMMMM..... sexy!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice to see another subaru guy on the boards.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

its a subie? i thought it wa a purlple civic eater


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ Dang thats funny!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

at my last job, one of the kids i worked with used to talk non stop about how fast his geo was... it was his first car and he did a few little engine dress up mods... i didn't give him too much sh*t cuz he was young, but it was funny as hell to listen to him brag about that car. he also had the fart can muffler, so everytime he pulled out of the parking lot, his car sounded like it was going about 10x faster than it really was.

i just moved out of minneapolis where the import scene (at least the high school kids trying to be fast n furious) has been dead for years, but now that i moved out to a small town, these fuckin imports with nothing but a flashy paint job, window decals, and a fart can muffler are everywhere, it's ridiculous. every time i pull up at a stop light, all i can hear is that high-pitched "ving, ving, ving...." comin from all around me.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I love smokin them little 4 bangers with there turbo's and fart can's! Nothin like some good ol AmeriCAN muscle!!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> at my last job, one of the kids i worked with used to talk non stop about how fast his geo was... it was his first car and he did a few little engine dress up mods... i didn't give him too much sh*t cuz he was young, but it was funny as hell to listen to him brag about that car. he also had the fart can muffler, so everytime he pulled out of the parking lot, his car sounded like it was going about 10x faster than it really was.
> 
> i just moved out of minneapolis where the import scene (at least the high school kids trying to be fast n furious) has been dead for years, but now that i moved out to a small town, these fuckin imports with nothing but a flashy paint job, window decals, and a fart can muffler are everywhere, it's ridiculous. every time i pull up at a stop light, all i can hear is that high-pitched "ving, ving, ving...." comin from all around me.


People like that are who give these cars a bad name. I see the same sh*t all the time around where I live. The best was the kid that came up beside my Wrangler revving the sh*t out of his engine (sounded like it had a squirrel caught in the valve train somewhere it was so beat to sh*t). So I revved mine back (thrush glasspack out of a 4.0 I6 sounds pretty mean in it's own right). We take off from the stop light and my Jeep actually keeps up with it LOL.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Can't remember where I saw this. Sorry if it was here and this is a repost.

you guys got to see this...Called the ATOM

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=atom...a=N&tab=wv#


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Can't remember where I saw this. Sorry if it was here and this is a repost.
> 
> you guys got to see this...Called the ATOM
> 
> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=atom...a=N&tab=wv#


proof that funcionality>looks


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Forget the Atom. If they every release the KTM X-bow in the states I'll take two please.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

meh

slower than the atom


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

For me the X-bow is the answer. It uses a turbo inline 4 from Audi so there's plenty of power left on the table, and tons of parts readily available. I'm someone that can't leave well enough alone, so I'll have to mod it.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i think i wet myself from those x-bow pics.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> at my last job, one of the kids i worked with used to talk non stop about how fast his geo was... it was his first car and he did a few little engine dress up mods... i didn't give him too much sh*t cuz he was young, but it was funny as hell to listen to him brag about that car. he also had the fart can muffler, so everytime he pulled out of the parking lot, his car sounded like it was going about 10x faster than it really was.
> 
> i just moved out of minneapolis where the import scene (at least the high school kids trying to be fast n furious) has been dead for years, but now that i moved out to a small town, these fuckin imports with nothing but a flashy paint job, window decals, and a fart can muffler are everywhere, it's ridiculous. every time i pull up at a stop light, all i can hear is that high-pitched "ving, ving, ving...." comin from all around me.


People like that are who give these cars a bad name. I see the same sh*t all the time around where I live. The best was the kid that came up beside my Wrangler revving the sh*t out of his engine (sounded like it had a squirrel caught in the valve train somewhere it was so beat to sh*t). So I revved mine back (thrush glasspack out of a 4.0 I6 sounds pretty mean in it's own right). We take off from the stop light and my Jeep actually keeps up with it LOL.
[/quote]

just yesterday i had a similar situation. I went out to get some groceries. On my way I merged into traffic from a local road and pretty much instantly there was this two door black civic on my ass. He came out of nowhere because when i merged i didnt see any black civic for 10 miles. then shortly after, he was there. so i pulled into the fast lane and he followed. came to a stop light behind other cars and he pulled up beside me. i saw two male teenage farts with the driver wearing his baseball cap backwards. so at this point, i took the opportunity to put him in his place by putting a few half and whole revs on my cars 4.2 naturally aspirated V8 through quad high performance-tuned exhausts - which virtually drowned out the annoying drone of the fart can on his honda spaceship. Green light, then off we go. Me - just casually driving; him - was not sitting on my ass anymore.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> at my last job, one of the kids i worked with used to talk non stop about how fast his geo was... it was his first car and he did a few little engine dress up mods... i didn't give him too much sh*t cuz he was young, but it was funny as hell to listen to him brag about that car. he also had the fart can muffler, so everytime he pulled out of the parking lot, his car sounded like it was going about 10x faster than it really was.
> 
> i just moved out of minneapolis where the import scene (at least the high school kids trying to be fast n furious) has been dead for years, but now that i moved out to a small town, these fuckin imports with nothing but a flashy paint job, window decals, and a fart can muffler are everywhere, it's ridiculous. every time i pull up at a stop light, all i can hear is that high-pitched "ving, ving, ving...." comin from all around me.


People like that are who give these cars a bad name. I see the same sh*t all the time around where I live. The best was the kid that came up beside my Wrangler revving the sh*t out of his engine (sounded like it had a squirrel caught in the valve train somewhere it was so beat to sh*t). So I revved mine back (thrush glasspack out of a 4.0 I6 sounds pretty mean in it's own right). We take off from the stop light and my Jeep actually keeps up with it LOL.
[/quote]
just yesterday i had a similar situation. I went out to get some groceries. On my way I merged into traffic from a local road and pretty much instantly there was this two door black civic on my ass. He came out of nowhere because when i merged i didnt see any black civic for 10 miles. then shortly after, he was there. so i pulled into the fast lane and he followed. came to a stop light behind other cars and he pulled up beside me. i saw two male teenage farts with the driver wearing his baseball cap backwards. so at this point, i took the opportunity to put him in his place by putting a few half and whole revs on my cars 4.2 naturally aspirated V8 through quad high performance-tuned exhausts - which virtually drowned out the annoying drone of the fart can on his honda spaceship. Green light, then off we go. Me - just casually driving; him - was not sitting on my ass anymore.
[/quote]

I used to do that with my Cobra when i had it. It was fun to hear them think their cars are fast then i would take off normally for 1st and then about half way through 2nd stomp on it and catch them and pass them like they arent moving before i got to 4th gear.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dok- welcome to nj haha. 
cant stand those kids, with the fart cans where you are thinking.... damn that sounds fast, wonder why i can still hear it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

love it


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick G said:


> Dok- welcome to nj haha.
> cant stand those kids, with the fart cans where you are thinking.... damn that sounds fast, wonder why i can still hear it.


lol Nick. i think i'll move to suburban PA...too much stress driving the streets of NJ.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Dok- welcome to nj haha.
> cant stand those kids, with the fart cans where you are thinking.... damn that sounds fast, wonder why i can still hear it.


lol Nick. i think i'll move to suburban PA...too much stress driving the streets of NJ.:laugh:
[/quote]
suburban pa is pretty chill. Not TOO many ricers.

actually, I haven't seen many this year


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> Dok- welcome to nj haha.
> cant stand those kids, with the fart cans where you are thinking.... damn that sounds fast, wonder why i can still hear it.


lol Nick. i think i'll move to suburban PA...too much stress driving the streets of NJ.:laugh:
[/quote]
suburban pa is pretty chill. Not TOO many ricers.

actually, I haven't seen many this year
[/quote]

good. i have a small piece of property in Luzherne county. hope i spelled that right.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Dok- welcome to nj haha.
> cant stand those kids, with the fart cans where you are thinking.... damn that sounds fast, wonder why i can still hear it.


lol Nick. i think i'll move to suburban PA...too much stress driving the streets of NJ.:laugh:
[/quote]
suburban pa is pretty chill. Not TOO many ricers.

actually, I haven't seen many this year
[/quote]

good. i have a small piece of property in Luzherne county. hope i spelled that right.
[/quote]
Luzerne, not to familiar with that area


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Pit_man said:


> I love smokin them little 4 bangers with there turbo's and fart can's! Nothin like some good ol AmeriCAN muscle!!


where ya live i let ya try to smoke me








i will even be willing to meet halfway and put some cash up on a run. i will even make it a rolling start since i have no issues with spinning. i love taking money from american muscle cars even modded z06's by say 6 cars







i might even give ya a car or 2 new turbo yet to run it at the track made a extra 136.7 whp low 10's was my old turbo. can't wait to see what i do now


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> Forget the Atom. If they every release the KTM X-bow in the states I'll take two please.


You seen it being reviewed? pretty disappointing.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> Forget the Atom. If they every release the KTM X-bow in the states I'll take two please.


You seen it being reviewed? pretty disappointing.





[/quote]

lol at the f1 sound...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

David Buschur ran a 9.11 @ 154mph in his daily driven evo. Full interior and on pump gas.

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Buschur...s-on_183131.htm

I don't care if your a domestic fan or an import fan, you've got to give respect when someone can squeeze a 6 sec pass out of a 4 banger.
I can't find Brent Rau's 6.86 @ 199mph pass but here's his 6.97 @198mph pass.






Btw, I'd still take the x-bow. I could care less that the exhaust is quiet, that can be fixed. I like it because it uses a 2.0l turbo audi motor.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> I love smokin them little 4 bangers with there turbo's and fart can's! Nothin like some good ol AmeriCAN muscle!!


where ya live i let ya try to smoke me







i will even be willing to meet halfway and put some cash up on a run. i will even make it a rolling start since i have no issues with spinning. i love taking money from american muscle cars even modded z06's by say 6 cars







i might even give ya a car or 2 new turbo yet to run it at the track made a extra 136.7 whp low 10's was my old turbo. can't wait to see what i do now








[/quote]

Thanks for the offer but I never said that I could beat every 4 banger in the world. I said I like smokin 4 bangers with there turbos and fart cans. I do lose every once in a while but IMO even when I lose my car still sound's and looks better than most ricers.







IMO thers nothin like the blup blup sound of a camed out v8.







It's all down to money the more you got the faster you go! I dont have the most so I can be beat. But look at the fastest cars 1/4 mile and they are not 4 bangers, not puting down your ride but top fule dragsters take the cake!







As for you beating modded zo6's by 6 car's they cant be very modded because they run around a 11sec. stock. This is the fastest (so called) stock ( I have no proof) zo6 I could dig up http://www.corvetteblog.com/archives/corve...nd-14-mile.html And yes your car prob. is faster than mine if you run a 10sec. 1/4 that is very impressive







Even if it is a ricer


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> David Buschur ran a 9.11 @ 154mph in his daily driven evo. Full interior and on pump gas.
> 
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Buschur...s-on_183131.htm
> 
> ...


I went up to Bushurs a month or two ago. He dont daily drive that car. Actually I have been up there 2 times and both times it was a NICE day out and he didnt have it out. And I believe that 6 sec pass was on PUMP gas. And all the the sound dedinting crap is removed thats about 50 or so punds.Said he dont like to drive it cuz it will get dirty. Pretty cool guy knows his sh*t bout Evo's and Subies. Anyone ever herd of Shepp?? He has buschurs old gsx. Fastest one in the world with out converting it to rear wheel drive. That EVO DSM shootout was freekin AWSOME if anyone went to it. I know his drag car is on youtube but you cant appreciate it till you hear him hit that 2 step and throw flames out the side of her. Sounds like someone is shooting a shotgun right next to you ear. Neways just thought Id show my baby while i was here.......










Current mods are: APS front mount, 565cc injectors, Utec, CAI, TBE, Up pipe, VF22 Turbo


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> I love smokin them little 4 bangers with there turbo's and fart can's! Nothin like some good ol AmeriCAN muscle!!


where ya live i let ya try to smoke me







i will even be willing to meet halfway and put some cash up on a run. i will even make it a rolling start since i have no issues with spinning. i love taking money from american muscle cars even modded z06's by say 6 cars







i might even give ya a car or 2 new turbo yet to run it at the track made a extra 136.7 whp low 10's was my old turbo. can't wait to see what i do now








[/quote]

May have to take you up on that sometime next year Vince! Not for a grudge of course, just for fun!









Since everyone is posting pics of fast street cars, here is one of my favs. I love this car!! It still has the stock doors, fenders, quarters, lights, etc. Weight limit varies from combo to combo but I think this car weighs in at 3300lbs. These cars run on 10.5W slicks. The Eclipse that runs 6's is impressive but it does have a full tube chassis and fiberglass body no lights etc. The car weighs 2200lbs. Add 1100lbs to it and see where it is.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I love smokin them little 4 bangers with there turbo's and fart can's! Nothin like some good ol AmeriCAN muscle!!


where ya live i let ya try to smoke me







i will even be willing to meet halfway and put some cash up on a run. i will even make it a rolling start since i have no issues with spinning. i love taking money from american muscle cars even modded z06's by say 6 cars







i might even give ya a car or 2 new turbo yet to run it at the track made a extra 136.7 whp low 10's was my old turbo. can't wait to see what i do now








[/quote]

May have to take you up on that sometime next year Vince! Not for a grudge of course, just for fun!









Since everyone is posting pics of fast street cars, here is one of my favs. I love this car!! It still has the stock doors, fenders, quarters, lights, etc. Weight limit varies from combo to combo but I think this car weighs in at 3300lbs. These cars run on 10.5W slicks. The Eclipse that runs 6's is impressive but it does have a full tube chassis and fiberglass body no lights etc. The car weighs 2200lbs. Add 1100lbs to it and see where it is.
















[/quote]

haha that thing is fricken amazing. although i am going to say he lost some street cred by cruising in a school zone,and a burger king parking lot haha. and next summer sounds good. i think i am going to pull my motor this winter and do a stroked 6 cylinder.we shall see. wife will be the determining factor


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with the street cred LOL! Still I would love to cruise a 6 second car down the road!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I agree with the street cred LOL! Still I would love to cruise a 6 second car down the road!


that would be awsome,and at my age some young tail woul'nt be all that bad either haha


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The young tail should not be a prblem for most ricers. Women relate to those little foreign cars because they were designed to sell to women in the first place. Well a bunch of gay guys started buying them so they made them fast!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> The young tail should not be a prblem for most ricers. Women relate to those little foreign cars because they were designed to sell to women in the first place. Well a bunch of gay guys started buying them so they made them fast!


just so ya know the mustang was desined to sell to the women in the 60's while chevys were the mens cars. then certain men (clears throat )found thier feminine side (clears throat again and coughs cobrafox) and they started buying them and making them fast .long before ricers did lol besides rally racing is a mans sport


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I didn't post those vids just to just show a fast car. My point was that 4 bangers aren't as inept as people seem to think.

lo4life - nice bugeye. I'm sure people here are sick of seeing pics of my car but I figured you probably haven't seen it yet. But anyway, here's a pic of my wife's bugeye and my imported 97 Sti type ra.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> I didn't post those vids just to just show a fast car. My point was that 4 bangers aren't as inept as people seem to think.
> 
> lo4life - nice bugeye. I'm sure people here are sick of seeing pics of my car but I figured you probably haven't seen it yet. But anyway, here's a pic of my wife's bugeye and my imported 97 Sti type ra.


not everyday you see a sti ra very nice


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Scrappy that STI RA is pretty sick.. Thats what gears are going in my subie i think. Cobrafox Shep's isnt all fiberglass.. http://www.shepracing.com/racecar.php theres the link to his car. Pretty sick.. Couple of my friends know him. Videos are on youtube of his run to. My bad it was a talon also not a gsx. Sry..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. I don't have too much done to it and I've got to throw another block in because it spun a rod bearing. I knew it was gonna happen because ej20k's are famous for it. I can't decide what I want to put in next though. I'm torn between the ej257, ej207, a built 2.2t, or build my ej20k.

Anyway, here's my modlist:
jdm Apexi short-ram
Perrin induction hose
Ebay fmic
HKS bov
skyline fuelpump
gm bcs
ti-tek catless downpipe
jdm blitz nur-spec catback
Hydra ems with wideband o2
ACT stg2 clutch
Defi boost & water temp gauges with controller
Defi hud
jdm Tein flex coilovers with edfc
ss brakelines
hawk pads


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Get that ATC clutch outta there man they are junk. My friend has a 418HP Evo and he has a ATC 6 puck in his and it slips like a mad man. Even on very clam lauches at about 7 grand. Get a Exeddy tripple plate! Those things are bullet proof and you can rebuild them! Cost some coin but worth every penny. Dont get a ej207 man just get the ej257. When I get some of my moldy money out Im gettn a ej257 and just gonna use my ej207 heads.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't mind the act clutch too much. It was on the car when I bought it and wouldn't have been my first choice but it's held up pretty good.

Right now I'm actually leaning toward the ej207. I really like that my ej20k spins up to 8k and with a v8 ej207 it'll spin up to 8500rpms plus it's got forged internals. I've driven a car with each of the motors I listed above (except a built ej20k) and this was my impression.

ej257- great off boost torque and can spin up a large turbo well. But above 6k rpms they feel like crap because the bore/stroke is just too over-square. The problem is it won't pass emissions with my stock ecu so I'll only be able to drive it when I've got temp tags.

ej207- loses a bit on the low end compared to the ej257 but has forged internals, 8500rpm redline, and the best heads subaru ever made. They do cost more than a ej257 and are a little harder to find. They can still spin up a big turbo like a gt35r but just take a little longer to get into boost. There are a few stock block gt35r'd ej207's in the 10's. It'll pass emissions fine with my stock ecu.

2.2t- Closed deck ftw! Super cheap but a little hard to find. Not really worth it unless you bump it up to a 2.65L but that's costly and if you pop that motor it takes forever to have another machined. But damn are they strong and can handle ungodly amounts of boost. Again, I won't pass emissions with my stock ecu.

Because I don't want to have to get temp tags every time I drive I'm kinda forced to stick with either the ej207 or my ej20k. Btw, are you sure you don't have the ej207 confused with the ej205 from the usdm wrx?


----------

